# Pigeon Color Combination Pairings



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

Can somebody tell me the possible results of the following pigeons paired in their colors:

male x female
*ash red almond cock (or i think indigo almond) x white hen (with black beak) = ?,?
*red cock x white hen = ?.?
*red (recessive) cock x grizzle hen = ?,?
*almond bronze (?) cock x dark necked grizzle hen = ?,?
*White Grizzle cock x dark check hen (with white in the end of the eyes) = ?,?

male x female
*blue check cock (with white wings) x blue hen (with white wings/flights) = ?,?
*blue check cock (with white wings) x yellow red grizzle hen (with beak of a white) = ?,?
*bronzed check cock x yellow red grizzle hen (with beak of a white) = ?,?
*blue light check cock x pied hen (mostly white with blue tail) = ?,? 

hope somebody could give me an answer atleast one and good if many or atleast tell me the right name of any that i have written~^^


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

male x female
*ash red almond cock x white hen (with black beak) = Depends on what is underneath the white. You will get half almonds, half non-almonds either way.

*red cock x white hen = Depends on what is underneath the white. If this is recessive red, then it also depends on what is underneath that.

*red (recessive) cock x grizzle hen = Depends what is underneath the recessive red. If the hen is homozygous grizzle, then all kids will be grizzled. If het, then half of them will be grizzle.

*almond bronze (?) cock x dark necked grizzle hen = Half almonds, half non-almonds. Half of those may also be grizzled.

*White Grizzle cock x dark check hen (with white in the end of the eyes) = Assuming he is homozygous grizzle, then all kids will be grizzles. The color of the grizzles depends on what color the cock is and if he is carrying another color.

male x female
*blue check cock (with white wings) x blue hen (with white wings/flights) = Blue checks and bars (all checks if the cock is homozygous for check) with white flights and various amounts of white.

*blue check cock (with white wings) x yellow red grizzle hen (with beak of a white) = Is the hen recessive yellow, recessive red, ash-red, or ash-yellow? If ash-red/yellow, then it's a sex-linked mating in which all boys will be red and all girls will be blue. Some will be grizzles.

*bronzed check cock x yellow red grizzle hen (with beak of a white) = Same as previous one, only the kids can have bronzing too.

*blue light check cock x pied hen (mostly white with blue tail) = Blue checks, bars, or t-checks depending on what both carry. With varying amounts of white.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> male x female
> 
> @MaryOfExeter Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> male x female
> 
> *red cock x white hen = Depends on what is underneath the white. If this is recessive red, then it also depends on what is underneath that.
> 
> this white hen one is just pure white~ her mom is a blue bar with white flights and her father is a blue bar that is also the son of his mother. means that her father is her half brother also~ i don't know how she as a white came out


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> male x female
> 
> " *red (recessive) cock x grizzle hen = Depends what is underneath the recessive red. If the hen is homozygous grizzle, then all kids will be grizzled. If het, then half of them will be grizzle. "
> 
> this red cock has a white father and a red bar mother and the grizzle hen., i don't know about her parents


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> male x female
> 
> " *White Grizzle cock x dark check hen (with white in the end of the eyes) = Assuming he is homozygous grizzle, then all kids will be grizzles. The color of the grizzles depends on what color the cock is and if he is carrying another color. "
> 
> ...


@MaryOfExeter they had a chick already about 1 and a half weeks old and it looks like also a check and it has no white feather~ sad that the other egg didn't successfully hatch maybe it was the one that has whites..... thanks for the help and your replies this is a lot helpful for me^^ and sorry for having lots of questions...^^


----------



## Rondo769 (May 18, 2010)

I have had a red grizzle hen(mostly white with a little red on her neck)and a red cock with white wings,i have had them for a few years and they have never produced the same color chicks,they have produced blue checks to solid white,red bars and solid reds,unless you know the background of the birds they will produce all kinds of colors.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

Rondo769 said:


> I have had a red grizzle hen(mostly white with a little red on her neck)and a red cock with white wings,i have had them for a few years and they have never produced the same color chicks,they have produced blue checks to solid white,red bars and solid reds,unless you know the background of the birds they will produce all kinds of colors.


@Rondo769 yes that's true i was also thinking the same thing~ inheritance.., there also happened two times when my blue bar cock pigeon and blue bar hen with white quills had first brood of one white hen and blue bar pigeon hen with white quills and eye points and the second also a white hen and a blue bar cock


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The reason you had a white come from two non-white parents is because she is recessive white. Which, of course, is recessive  Both parents were carrying it.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> The reason you had a white come from two non-white parents is because she is recessive white. Which, of course, is recessive  Both parents were carrying it.


pls tell me the physical difference between white and recessive white if there is any~ by the way the father of her blue bar father(who is also her brother) is a white mated to her mother that is a blue bar with white wings ^^


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Solid white is recessive white usually. Solid white can also come from homozygous ash-red grizzles or heavily pied birds. Yours is probably recessive white (they have bull/black eyes by the way). The grandfather passed it to the son/brother. The mom/grandmom must be carrying recessive white too, and thus when two copies of a recessive gene are passed to one bird, it shows


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Solid white is recessive white usually. Solid white can also come from homozygous ash-red grizzles or heavily pied birds. Yours is probably recessive white (they have bull/black eyes by the way). The grandfather passed it to the son/brother. The mom/grandmom must be carrying recessive white too, and thus when two copies of a recessive gene are passed to one bird, it shows


@MaryOfExeter all my white have dark red eyes~ the family tree was her mother(blue bar with white quills about 3 and 2quills on both sides) had a mother same as her only that she has more(4-5) white quills and a check father is one of the sons of my blue bar hen named becky (my first pigeon and only one when i got her) and a white father my second pigeon named mel (with curled feet and some toes almost cut).., i think i missed one generation there..^^ means she inherited being white from her great grandfather~


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i have newly paired couples today and i hope you guys give an idea what color would be their offsprings~

*blue checker cock with white flights x white hen
*Grizzle bronze opal (not sure) cock x dark checker hen with 'dirty' gene


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Is there any way you can get pictures?


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Is there any way you can get pictures?


i'll try later on~^^


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

*Blue bar x white*

i just brought two new white hens home yesterday afternoon and i was planning to pair up one of them to my blue bar cock~ what do you think would be the color of their offsprings~? here is their line:

*Blue Bar cock (from blue checker cock x blue bar hen with white flights)
*White hen (from blue bar cock x white hen)

hope you could help~ thanks^^


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You will get bars, and possibly some checks or t-checks depending on what the white grandparent was. All of them will probably be blue, but because we don't know what that white grandma was, it could have passed down ash-red to the white hen you have. So you could get some ash-reds too - you'll just have to wait and see  All the babies will carry RW, and you could get varying amounts of pied markings, depending on what everyone is carrying.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> You will get bars, and possibly some checks or t-checks depending on what the white grandparent was. All of them will probably be blue, but because we don't know what that white grandma was, it could have passed down ash-red to the white hen you have. So you could get some ash-reds too - you'll just have to wait and see  All the babies will carry RW, and you could get varying amounts of pied markings, depending on what everyone is carrying.


hi and thanks becky!^^ the one i have bought it from told me he got them whites only with his blue bars and whites and as i can see on his hanging-on-the-tree loft they got only blue bars and whites~ he told me he only had whites, blue bars and pieds out of his blue bars and whites paired~


----------



## Rondo769 (May 18, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> You will get bars, and possibly some checks or t-checks depending on what the white grandparent was. All of them will probably be blue, but because we don't know what that white grandma was, it could have passed down ash-red to the white hen you have. So you could get some ash-reds too - you'll just have to wait and see  All the babies will carry RW, and you could get varying amounts of pied markings, depending on what everyone is carrying.


Becky what do you think a blue bar hen(background unknown)x a solid white cock(parents were cock,red with white flight x hen white grizzle,mostly white) any idea?


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

Rondo769 said:


> Becky what do you think a blue bar hen(background unknown)x a solid white cock(parents were cock,red with white flight x hen white grizzle,mostly white) any idea?


i also have the same pair that has been incubating 2 eggs for 3-4 days now~ but it's an ash red instead~ Ash red cock x white grizzle hen~ that solid white cock you have might me recessive white and i think they'll have any of red bars, pied reds and grizzles or also white~ keke that's what i think.. becky may provide a better answer


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

are whites born from a bluebar x white called recessive whites? can somebody share about their paired blue bar and whites and what offspring they had~?^^


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, they are recessive whites. That means the blue bar was carrying it.

Rondo - do you have any pictures of your white bird? It could either be a mix of grizzle and pied, or recessive white, in which both of its parents had to be carrying it.


----------



## Rondo769 (May 18, 2010)

Ok here is the pair in question.









Here is the white birds parents.









And i don't know anything about the background of the hen.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

Rondo769 said:


> Ok here is the pair in question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice pigeons!! i have white cock like that one and paired with white hen and they had a pair of white babies^^ about 7 years ago, i had a white cock x blue bar hen with dirty gene and they only have 2 dark checker with dirty gene and the bigger one have more dirty gene that appears darker than the other one~ the red grizzle on the left is the male they look beautiful together^^ but did they have different colors of offsprings on their next broods?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a recessive red mottle and is that an almond or a grizzle? Now we really don't know what they will be because we don't know what is under the RR.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i'm also getting confused of grizzles and almonds


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Looks like a recessive red mottle and is that an almond or a grizzle? Now we really don't know what they will be because we don't know what is under the RR.


becky can you help me about the issue of my cock who refuses or doesn't know how to incubate eggs? on my thread about with the title 'Help' please help me there~ thanks


----------



## Rondo769 (May 18, 2010)

Heedictator,that pair in the bottom picture has produced solid white(the nest mate to the solid white one was a blue check),red checks,red bars,grizzles and more,i've had them for almost 2 years and they have never had a baby that looks the same.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I guess that answers my question about almond. Is she a red or blue grizzle? It's hard to tell from the picture, as many blue grizzles have bronze on them. I'm guessing ash-red.


----------



## Rondo769 (May 18, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I guess that answers my question about almond. Is she a red or blue grizzle? It's hard to tell from the picture, as many blue grizzles have bronze on them. I'm guessing ash-red.


She has more red than blue,there latest offspring are strange,one was a strawberry red,but it has a few blue flecks on it's head and the tail is almost all red but has 2 normal bluebar feathers,i will post a pic tomorrow.The other one was solid white except the tips of each primary had a red tip.


----------



## Rondo769 (May 18, 2010)

Here is one of her daughters.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Rondo769 said:


> She has more red than blue,there latest offspring are strange,one was a strawberry red,but it has a few blue flecks on it's head and the tail is almost all red but has 2 normal bluebar feathers,i will post a pic tomorrow.The other one was solid white except the tips of each primary had a red tip.


That would make it ash-red carrying blue - so a cockbird. Sometimes the flecks can be very large, giving a whole blue feather. I've had some ash-reds with a blue tail feather - tail band and everything!


If your hen has any blue on it at all, then she's a blue grizzle, with bronze.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I guess that answers my question about almond. Is she a red or blue grizzle? It's hard to tell from the picture, as many blue grizzles have bronze on them. I'm guessing ash-red.


could she be indigo grizzle?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a possibility. Although by now, she should have produced at least one indigo, as it is dominant.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i think i have some indigos here~


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

my ash red almond grizzle cock x white hen with black beak(with very small spots of grizzles)'s 12 day old chick is now showing a clear color and it's a grizzle!!! i think it's a blue bar grizzle because the outer flights have a dark/black tips unlike the grayish grizzles on the wingshield~ i just wonder if what color would be his nestmate if only it had survived... he is the first one to hatch


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

Heedictator said:


> my ash red almond grizzle cock x white hen with black beak(with very small spots of grizzles)'s 12 day old chick is now showing a clear color and it's a grizzle!!! i think it's a blue bar grizzle because the outer flights have a dark/black tips unlike the grayish grizzles on the wingshield~ i just wonder if what color would be his nestmate if only it had survived... he is the first one to hatch


no it was not a blue bar grizzle and i'm still not sure with his color but he is grizzle~ it looks like he has the color of a condor( like a greyish white with grizzles of very light maroon and greys and... i'm not sure but i'll try to research with what color he has~


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

*White x sooty blue check with white flights*

what about a white cock x sooty blue check hen with white flight~~~ what do you guys think the color of the offspring they will have disregarding their parents colors and sharing your experience related with this colors paired~^^


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

................


----------



## Rondo769 (May 18, 2010)

The female laid a single egg last monday,it's fertile,it will be interesting to see what they produce.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nobody knows for sure what you'll get with a recessive white parent. Even people with the exact same matings could come up with completely different results than you.


----------

